# do it yourself coconut shell hides



## ash007 (Jun 14, 2010)

hi all,im looking to get some geckos very soon.i was having a look around for some hides.i cant see the point paying £3-£4 for a bit of coconut shell.when i can get a coconut for around £1,cut it in half.

or does this £3-£4 bit of cocnut shell have to be treated first?:2thumb:


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Trying to remove all the fleshy part of the coconut can be a pain in the arse! I've done it before, and for the sake of a few quid, I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Poodles (Sep 7, 2012)

I done this for my gerbils and never again. Mum, dad and I actually took it in turns to carve the coconuts out. The gerbils didn't even use them in the end :devil:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Cut a coconut shell in half and leave it to try for a few days or put it in a warm oven for a couple of hours. the insides shrink and fall out. 

How hard is that?


Natrix


----------



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

Ha ha of the morrisons today coconut shopping


----------



## ash007 (Jun 14, 2010)

i was going to say,cant you let it dry out for a couple of days,they are only 60p in morrisons.

i understand paying money for good reptile hides,but not silly money for a bit of shell.


----------



## LeoBoris (Jul 21, 2012)

I did mine just yesterday!

Got a coconut from asda at the price of 65p. Got a nice drink from it, got coconut from it which will last me nibbles for the week. And made a coconut took about 20-30 minutes from opening to having the coconut and the hide.
Soaked the shell in boiling water for around 30 minutes and let it dry.

Good little thing to do when your bored.
You pay 65p get your reptile coconut hide, coconut and little drink.
Pay £3-4 and get a reptile coconut hide.

Tools use:
Scissors - to get the juice out.
Brick Hammer - crack the shell and get it around where you want it
Drill + 5mm drill bit - drill loads of holes in curve from where you want the entrance
Metal file - for entrance to smooth out.
Time taken: 20-30 minutes (1st time doing it too)

What you get:
Your reptile coconut hide;
Coconut to eat &
Some tasty juice 

Well worth it for me as i like coconut too and a good thing to do while it was sunny and i was bored!


----------

